# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ملف متكامل عن شهر رمضان: مسائل وأحكام، مواعظ وآداب، فتاوى مختارة

## أبو حماد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلّم وبارك على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أمّا بعدُ:

يطيب لإخوانكم في موقع الألوكة تهنئتكم بقرب حلول شهر الطاعات والخير شهر رمضان المبارك، سائلين من الله العلي القدير أن يبلغنا وإياكم الشهر في أوفر صحة وأتم حال، وأن يتقبّل منّا ومنكم صالح الأعمال، وأن يجعلنا من يصومه ويقومه احتساباً ليغفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه.

وبهذه المناسبة الكريمة فإننا نقدم للقراء مجموعة مختارة من المواد الشرعية المتعلقة بشهر رمضان المبارك، تشتمل على نبذة من الأحكام المختصة بالشهر وما يحتاج إليه الصائم والقائم من فقه تلك العبادات، إضافة إلى العديد من المواعظ والآداب الشرعية، مع ملحق خاص بفتاوى كبار العلماء في المسائل النازلة التي يحتاج المسلم فيها إلى بيان الحكم الشرعي.

نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يفقهنا وإياكم في دينه، وأن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال، وأن يجعل خير أعمالنا خواتمها، وخير أيامنا يوم نلقاه، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلّى الله وسلّم وبارك على نبيّنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهإخوانكم في موقع الألوكة 
مسائل وأحكام:
أقسام الناس في الصيام لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1324

آداب الصيام المستحبة  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1316

قواطع الأدلة في الرد على من عول على الحساب في الأهلة  للشيخ حمود بن عبد الله التويجري 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1164

حكم التهنئة بدخول شهر رمضان  للشيخ عمر بن عبد الله المقبل 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1149

أخطاء يقع فيها بعض الصائمين  للشيخ عائض بن عبدالله القرني 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1186

70 مسألة في الصيام  للشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1147

48 سؤالا في الصيام  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين  

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1146

مفطرات الصوم ومسائل القضاء  للدكتور: يوسف بن عبدالله الأحمد 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1165

صيام رمضان فضله مع بيان أحكام مهمة تخفى على بعض الناس  لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1153

صفة صوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  راجعها: الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جبرين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1151

فصول في الصيام والتراويح والزكاة  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1162

المفطرات المعاصرة  للدكتور: خالد بن علي المشيقح  

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1148


مفطرات الصوم  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1312

شروط الفطر بالمفطرات وما لا يفطِّرُ وما يجوز للصائم  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1313

آداب الصيام الواجبة  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1311

مفطرات الصوم  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1312

شروط الفطر بالمفطرات وما لا يفطِّرُ وما يجوز للصائم  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1313

شرح كتاب الصيام من الشرح الممتع على "زاد المستنقع" (1)  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1303

شرح كتاب الصيام من الشرح الممتع على "زاد المستقنع" (2)  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1304

شرح كتاب الصيام من الشرح الممتع على "زاد المستقنع" (3)  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين  

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1305

شرح كتاب الصيام من الشرح الممتع على "زاد المستقنع" (4)  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1306

شرح كتاب الصيام من الشرح الممتع على "زاد المستنقع" (5)  لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1307

والمزيد من المواد المتعلقة بأحكام شهر رمضان المبارك على هذا الرابط:

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Index...CategoryID=122

مواعظ وآداب:
مقدمات بين يدي الصيام  لفهد بن مبارك الوهبي 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1270

كيف نستقبل رمضان؟  للشيخ عائض بن عبدالله القرني  

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1266

كيف نستقبل شهر رمضان المبارك؟  للشيخ عبدالله بن جار الله الجار الله 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1264

رمضان والقرآن  للشيخ إبراهيم الحقيل 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1257

إلى من أدركت رمضان  للشيخ عبدالملك القاسم

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1251

وأن تصوموا خير لكم  للدكتور عبدالكريم بكار

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1236

نصائح رمضانية  للشيخ عبدالله بن جار الله الجار الله

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1233

الصّيامُ.. آداب وعِبَر  بدر بن محمد عيد الحسين 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1335

إنهم يغتالون فرحتنا برمضان!! للدكتور رياض بن محمد المسيميري

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1198

كيف يستقبل العٍلمانيون رمضان؟  للشيخ ناصر بن سليمان العمر 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1225

إيه يا شهر الشهور!  محمد حسين يعقوب 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1201

تحية رمضان  للشيخ سعود الشريم 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1206

ماذا عن الخدم في رمضان؟  خالد الحليبي 

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1226

والمزيد من المواد الخاصة بآداب شهر رمضان المبارك على هذا الرابط:

http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Index...CategoryID=123

وهنا ملحق خاص بالفتاوى المتعلقة بالشهر:

http://www.alukah.net/Page.aspx?name=fatawa_ramadan

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،وبارك في جهودكم .

----------


## أبو معاذ اليمني

*جَزَاكُمُ اللهُ خَيْرَاً ، وَشَكَرَ صَنِيعَكُمْ ، وَأَجْرَلَ مَثُوبَتَكُمْ** .*

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم أبا حماد، ووفقنا جميعاً لإدراك شهر الخير، وأعاننا على اغتنامه فيما يرضيه عنا
وأودُّ من الأحباب المشاركة بما تيسر من روابط الأبحاث الفقهية والحديثية المتعلقة بالصيام والقيام وأحكامهما

----------


## ابن رجب

أحسن الله إليكم ابا حمـاد

----------


## ابن رجب

وأودُّ من الأحباب المشاركة بما تيسر من روابط الأبحاث الفقهية والحديثية المتعلقة بالصيام والقيام وأحكامهما
هذا فكرة جيدة من الشيخ ابي محمد

----------


## آل عامر

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولأهلك شيخنا  وحبيبنا أبا حماد ،وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

أبحاث ومسائل الصيام ورمضان في ملتقى  أهل الحديث

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

*والله لا نعرف كيف نجازيك يا أبا حماد على ما قدمت لذا نسأل الله أن يجازيك خير الجزاء وأن ينفعنا وينفعك بما أرسلته لنا ..*

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

دليل مواضيع ملتقى أهل الحديث  المتعلقة بشهر رمضان

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

مختارات رمضانية   التي في موقع صيد الفوائد
وهذه صفحة احكام فقهية فيها :
أحكام فقهية 

وهذه صفحة المكتبة الرمضانية فيها :
المكتبة الرمضانية

----------


## الزياني

شكر الله لكم يا شيخنا وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وبما تقدمونه .

----------


## محماس بن داود

فقه الصيام والقيام والإعتكاف والزكاة والعيد

ملف جمعته من الموسوعة الفقهية 

الجمع مرتب ومنسق ومفهرس على الوورد، وفهرس في آخره.

لا يخفى عليكم أن الموسوعة اهتمت بالفقه المقارن، فهذا الجمع يعد موسوعة في الفقه المقارن في الصيام والقيام والإعتكاف وليلة القدر والعيد وزكاة الفطر وصوم التطوع.

والرجاء من الإخوة: الدعاء 

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وسائر أعمالكم وجعلكم من عتقائه.

رابط التنزيل المباشر:

http://majles.alukah.net/attachment....7&d=1188210840

----------


## عبدالله السني

**كلمة شكر**
جزى الله القائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك خير الجزاء وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتهم

----------


## ريهان يحيى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم*

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،وبارك في جهودكم

----------


## مهندس كمبيوتر

شكرا جزيلا ورمضان على الأبواب عام 2008 الشهر التاسع بالرجاء افادتنا بالكتب والمحاظرات لهذا الشهر العظيم.

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و نفع بك و لا حرمك الاجر و الثواب

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

جزاكم الله خيرًا. 
موضوع مميز، نسأل الله أن يجزل الأجر لمن أعده وشارك فيه، وأن ينفعنا بما فيه.

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا
يرفع بمناسبة اقتراب شهر رمضان بلغنا الله اياه وأعاننا على صيامه وقيامه على الوجه الذي يرضيه عنا

----------


## ابو الفوائد

لقد استفدت كثيرا من المكتبة الرمضانية للجوالات لأنها معي أينما كنت ، قام بتحويلها للجوال الأخ الفاضل محمد القصيف وهي في هذا الرابط : 
http://www.ce4arab.com/vb7/showthread.php?t=126298
كما فيها خاصية البحث في جميع الكتب ، لكن النتيجة تظهر لكتاب واحد ثم التالي للكتاب الثاني وهكذا للجوال الكفي . أما الجوال العادي ( الهواتف الذكية ) مثل نوكيا فالبحث يكون في كتاب واحد .
والمكتبة تتضمن الكتب التالية :

م
الكتاب
المؤلف
1
الجامع لأحكام الصيام
محمود عبد اللطيف عويضة
2
شرح كتاب الصيام من المحرر لابن عبد الهادي
سليمان بن خالد الحربي
3
شرح كتاب الصيام من عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة
عبد المحسن بن عبد الله الزامل
4
شرح كتاب الصيام من زاد المستقنع للحجاوي
عبد الكريم بن عبد الله الخضير
5
شرح كتاب الصيام من دليل الطالب لمرعي الكرمي
أنيس بن ناصر المصعبي
6
كتاب الصيام و كتاب الاعتكاف من الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين
سلطان بن سراي الشمري
7
الإلمام بشيء من أحكام الصيام
عبدالعزيز الراجحي
8
تذكرة الصوام بشيء من فضائل الصيام والقيام وما يتعلق بهما من أحكام
عبد الله بن صالح القصير
9
إتحاف أهل الإيمان بدروس شهر رمضان
صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
10
سبعون سؤالا في الصيام
خالد سالم بامحمد
11
الصيام سؤال وجواب
سالم العجمي
12
48 سؤالا في الصيام
محمد بن صالح العثيمين
13
جلسات رمضانية
محمد بن صالح العثيمين
14
سبعون مسألة في الصيام
محمد صالح المنجد
15
دليل عباد الرحمن فى رمضان
بهجت فاضل بهجت
16
كيف نصوم رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا؟
رأفت صلاح
17
هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان
سامي بن محمد بن جاد الله
18
رمضانيات نسائية
عبد الله بن أحمد الغامدي
19
مفطرات الصيام المعاصرة
أحمد بن محمد الخليل
20
رسالة في المفطرات الطبية العلاجية والتشخيصية
وسيم فتح الله
21
مقالات حول الحساب الفلكي
مجموعة مؤلفين
22
بطلان العمل بالحساب الفلكي في الصوم والإفطار من ثلاثين وجها
وائل بن علي الدسوقي
23
أحكام قيام الليل
سليمان بن ناصر العلوان
24
رسالة قيام رمضان وبحث عن الاعتكاف
محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
25
فقه الاعتكاف
خالد بن علي المشيقح
26
كلام السالفين الصالحين فيما يكون عليه المعتكفين
أحمد بن محمد السعيد
27
حوار في الاعتكاف
عبد الله بن جبرين
28
إرشاد العابد في حكم مكث الجنب والحائض والنفساء في المساجد
شريف مراد أبو عمرو
29
تنبيه الأنام إلى المخالفات في المسجدين النبوي والحرام
عبد المجيد بن سليمان الحديثي
30
شرح حديث لبيك اللهم لبيك
ابن رجب الحنبلي
31
صفة العمرة وآداب السفر
سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد
32
صفة العمرة للإمام ابن باز
بندر بن عتيق المطيري
33
أحكام زكاة الفطر
ندا أبو أحمد
34
القواعد الحسان في أسرار الطاعة والاستعداد لرمضان
أبو محمد رضا صمدي
35
اللطائف الروحية في الدروس الرمضانية
مشعل بن عبد العزيز الفلاحي
36
دروس رمضان
محمد إبراهيم الحمد
37
دروس رمضان
شريف الفقي
38
وظائف رمضان
ابن قاسم
39
استقبال المسلمين لرمضان
عطية محمد سالم
40
استقبال رمضان
محمد صالح المنجد
41
بين يدي رمضان
محمد بن أحمد بن إسماعيل المقدم
42
مصارحات رمضانية
خالد بن سعود الحليبي
43
مجالس رمضانية
أحمد عبد الرحمن الكوس
44
البرنامج اليومي للصائمين في رمضان
فريق عمل دار نشر نور الإسلام
45
البرنامج اليومي لربة المنزل في رمضان
فريق عمل دار نشر نور الإسلام
46
البرنامج اليومي للحائض في رمضان
فريق عمل دار نشر نور الإسلام
47
الدليل الطبي للمريض في شهر الصيام
حسان شمسي باشا
48
عذراً رمضان
خالد الراشد
49
غربة صائم
خالد الراشد
50
العبرة في شهر الصوم
عبد المحسن العباد
51
ثوابت الايمان بعد رمضان
صلاح سلطان
52
رمضان في الحضارة العربية الإسلامية
محمد رجب السامرائي

----------


## عبدالله الكناني

بعد إذن الأخ الكريم سأقوم بنسخ الروابط لوضعها في منتديات أخرى لإفادة الجميع بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

فعلا موضوع متميز ، بارك الله فيكم جميعا .

----------

